# سيليكون rtv



## balorh (11 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم يامهندسين العرب
لقد لقيت فى الموقع الاجنبيه سيليكون rtv2
وارغب بشراء هذاء المنتج فى السعوديه وعنوالشركات الموجود عندهاء ومعلومات عنه مع العلم انني ارغب فى استخدامه فى صناعة القوالب الصب الرخام والجبس


----------



## لوف ستي (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*مرحبا*

مرحبا اخ بلوره

بالنسبه للسليكون ال ار تي في لا يصلح لصب قوالب جبس لانه يعد نشفانه يبق لينا ولا يتصلب

لصب قوالب الجبس استعمل

مواد الفيبر قلاس السائل مع شعر خاص للفيبر قلاس

وهذه مواد ثلاث تضاف بنسب مئويه

يجب ان تعرفها جيدا وتعرف نسبها لانها خطره جدا وممكن ان تعمل احتراق للجسم لو اضيفت بنسب خاطئه انتبه كويس واطلب التعليمات جيدا كيف تستعمل
هي من فصل الابوكسيات الي خليط يكون من الف وبي ويضاف معها ماده زرقاء اسمها كوبل انتبه منها جيدا واحفظها بمكان بارد لانها ممكن تنفجر في مكان حرارته عاليه

اما بالنسبه للشعر

بيكون مثل القماش تدهن طبقه وتحط طبقة شعر وتدهن عليه شم طبقة شعر بالعرض
وهكذل لحد ما تخلص القالب بالشكل الذي تحدده علي الخششب او انواع اخري
عندنا نحفر الاشكال علي قولب داخليه من خشب ثم نصب عليها هذه المواد مع الشعر حتي تصبح قالبا جاهز للاستعمال

وقبل استعمال القالب للجبس كل مره يدهن بماده زيتيه حتي لا يلصق الجبس علي القالب وينفصل بسهوله ودون تكسير

وهذا الزيد هو زيت تبريد الذي يستعمل في متورات الثلاجات

للتبريد وهذه المعلومات كتبتها عن خبره عمليه واستعمال

واتمني ان تفيدك وتفيد غيرك

تحذير:
انتبه اثناء اضافة مواد الفيبر علي بعضها يعني الخلط

وشكرا
مع تحيات اخوكم لوف ستي


----------



## balorh (13 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك لوف ستي 
بنسبه rtv2 قرات من المصنع انه افضل واسهل الاستخدام اكثر من 100 مره اريد اعمل قوالب لصناعة الرخام والجبس وغيرها من القوالب المستخدمه فى الصب وما ريك بلمطاط السائل 
وشكرك على رد المفيد والجميل


----------



## balorh (18 سبتمبر 2011)

وين الشباب


----------

